# La touche caps lock qui a saute



## Soan (24 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis en ce moment en vacance en Japon, donc loin de mon fournisseur mac et loin de ses conseils avises (plus ou moins). J etais donc couchee sur le ventre a regarder un bon vieux dvd pour une soiree glandouille qd soudain j entends un mini clic et je vois literralement la touche caps lock de mon power book se decrocher...
Inutile de dire que mon mac adore est un peu ridicule sans son clavier complet et  je flippe a l idee qu on me l envoie par dela les mers pour une manicure de trois semaines... Apres avoir bien observe la touche fautive je me suis apercue qu un minuscule appendice en plastique avait saute...

Si qq un sait ou je peux me procurer une touche de rechange je serais eternellement heureuse de taper nuit et jours des messages en majuscule !

Merci


----------



## doojay (24 Mai 2005)

Soan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en ce moment en vacance en Japon, donc loin de mon fournisseur mac et loin de ses conseils avises (plus ou moins). J etais donc couchee sur le ventre a regarder un bon vieux dvd pour une soiree glandouille qd soudain j entends un mini clic et je vois literralement la touche caps lock de mon power book se decrocher...
> Inutile de dire que mon mac adore est un peu ridicule sans son clavier complet et  je flippe a l idee qu on me l envoie par dela les mers pour une manicure de trois semaines... Apres avoir bien observe la touche fautive je me suis apercue qu un minuscule appendice en plastique avait saute...
> ...


Tu veux dire trouver cette touche au Japon???!!!


----------



## Soan (26 Mai 2005)

Beuh oui.... au japon....

Pourquoi ? C'est impossible ? Y a plein de magasins apple ici, le problème c'est que je ne me suis pas encore essayée à aller voir un vendeur en priant pour qu'il comprenne l'anglais, qu'il saisisse (mes dessins sont pas très concluants) que mon mac ne vient pas d'ici et que je veux remplacer la touche....

Alors je sais pas, vaut mieux que je rentre en europe ?


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2005)

Je vérifierais d'abord si on ne peut pas la re-clipser...

Sinon, tu pourrais passer par un site on-line de pièces détachées et commander la touche avec expédition à ton adresse de villégiature.


----------



## doojay (26 Mai 2005)

Soan a dit:
			
		

> Beuh oui.... au japon....
> 
> Pourquoi ? C'est impossible ? Y a plein de magasins apple ici, le problème c'est que je ne me suis pas encore essayée à aller voir un vendeur en priant pour qu'il comprenne l'anglais, qu'il saisisse (mes dessins sont pas très concluants) que mon mac ne vient pas d'ici et que je veux remplacer la touche....
> 
> Alors je sais pas, vaut mieux que je rentre en europe ?


  Le "beuh oui..." est de trop je pense, je te demandai une précision c'est tout mais enfin, sucéptibilité quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## Soan (26 Mai 2005)

Pardon, je suis désolée,


c'est gentil de m'aider, mais en fait le beuh c'était un "euh" en langage pas du tout soutenu... un peu pour dire que si je peux me procurer cette touche qu japon (pas reclipsable) je serais super contente, mais bon, comme je rentre dans qq semaines, je peux aussi la changer en europe...


----------



## doojay (26 Mai 2005)

Soan a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, je suis désolée,
> 
> 
> c'est gentil de m'aider, mais en fait le beuh c'était un "euh" en langage pas du tout soutenu... un peu pour dire que si je peux me procurer cette touche qu japon (pas reclipsable) je serais super contente, mais bon, comme je rentre dans qq semaines, je peux aussi la changer en europe...


tu es toute excusée   pour le Japon je ne sais pas, pour l'Europe je peux t'aider uniquement sur Paris, si tu es preneuse bien sur.


----------



## olaye (26 Mai 2005)

je comprends pas le problème?sur mes ordis la touche caps, je la fais sauter parcequ'elle me gêne, et elle ne sert à rien, elle se pointe sans prévenir quand on cherche la touche tab.
un nuisible, donc.

les majuscules, je les fais a posteriori, dans "modifier la casse".
ah oui, je ne tape que sous illustrator.

alors, la sippression de la touche caps, une mode à lancer?


----------



## Soan (27 Mai 2005)

MErci pour l'idée de la mode, mais j'avoue que je trouve mon pb assez ridicule sans caps, c'est un peu un elephant sans sa trompe ou une calculette dans la touche %, ca sert pas à grand chose, mais ca fait plus complet avec...

Quand a la proposition pour Paris je suis preneuse !
Je viens d'arriver dans une ville perdue a côté de la mer et le seul magasin informatique qui vend du mac est abonné aux vendeurs qui ne parlent pas anglais... J'ai bien essayé d'apprendre le japonnais, mais j'suis pas très douée.


----------

